# This seasons Magic team better than the 94/95 and 95/96 Magic teams? Could be.



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

As you probably already know, the 11-2 start on the road completely destroys the old best start on the road for the Magic of 6-3. Well the best start as far as overall wins goes in franchise history is shared by the 94-95 and 95-96 teams. Both of those teams started 17-4. If the Magic win their next 2 games, they will have broken that record and judging by the schedule, could potentially slaughter that record as well considering they don't play a really good team again until they head to Texas in mid December.

Needless to say, considering the team is even in this position speaks volumes of how good they truly are.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

a thread comparing the magic to past magic teams?

why not maybe put it in the magic forum?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> a thread comparing the magic to past magic teams?
> 
> why not maybe put it in the magic forum?


That is fine. A mod can move it if they wish.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Hey cool another magic thread and no I dont think so.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

There is no team I hate more now than the Magic. It's like Magic fans think they are the only team worth mentioning in the league. Make in past the first round, then start making threads.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Wayne said:


> There is no team I hate more now than the Magic. It's like Magic fans think they are the only team worth mentioning in the league. Make in past the first round, then start making threads.


:wahmbulance:


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Wayne said:


> There is no team I hate more now than the Magic. It's like Magic fans think they are the only team worth mentioning in the league. Make in past the first round, then start making threads.



we have NEVER gotten ANY media attention the last 10 years... so you hate the magic because they are starting to get some cred?

we can make threads without getting past the first round... 

you are obviously 14 years old... so i won't even bother anymore.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

we are the surprise team of the year so far. we deserve some attention. 

i dont know about you, but i'm done hearing about the moon rookie from toronto. and kobe/lakers. and chicago. and detroit and san antonio's final runs. and kevin durant's struggles. and boston's big three. and new york's drama. and miami's crap-ola.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

I do understand where the one guy is coming from. I understand they are doing wonderful, but there are generally are a lot of Magic/Howard threads going on. They do deserve talk for doing as well as they are, but too much can get on people's nerves. I've never been one to dislike players really, but I dislike hype. I hated the Vince Carter hype, especially by a lot of the young fans that really blew out of proportion what kind of player he was. I hated the Steve Nash hype when he was winning MVPs. I hated how a select few posters would boost the Bulls (mainly Ben Gordon) at every chance they could get. As much as I love Dwight Howard, especially as a person who's a big fan of low-post, strong reboundng big men, some of the posters that post about him on an extremely consistent basis can be a bit annoying.

With that said though, I can completely understand, and don't really blame anyone, considering what kind of success Orlando has had for the last little while, and how they're doing now. They're a really great team, and Howard is an absolute stud. I guess I'm just trying to say too much of anything is never good


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

deanwoof said:


> we are the surprise team of the year so far. we deserve some attention.
> 
> i dont know about you, but i'm done hearing about the moon rookie from toronto. and kobe/lakers. and chicago. and detroit and san antonio's final runs. and kevin durant's struggles. and boston's big three. and new york's drama. and miami's crap-ola.


Well, let me ask you, if you're tired of all those topics, how do you expect other people to not be tired of the Magic and Dwight related topics? The Magic/Dwight seem to get more press then a lot of those, so it's only fair that other people are tired of hearing about it, just as you are with other matters.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

This team is worse than the expansion year team.


----------

